# The Windlesham, Surrey



## dufferman (Apr 29, 2014)

I played The Windlesham on Sunday and felt it was worth leaving a review on here about my day.

I was offered a free 4 ball via an ad on Facebook. I took up the offer, and booked in me & 3 guests for Sunday.

We arrived to a very large, new and modern clubhouse. It was really nice, with a well equipped pro shop, and 2 helpful staff behind the counter.

We were given our guest passes, and headed to the practice green. We'd already noticed that we were on top of a hill, looking down over the 1st, 9th, 10th & 18th. So, when the pro told us the putting green was closed as it was flooded, we were surprised.

None the less, as we passed the putting green to the bar, it was soaked. That was a shame, but we thought nothing of it and walked on in. After a quick cup of coffee, we were ready to go out to the 1st. The spike bar would put most to shame, it really was lovely.

We'd been given a pin sheet, and told today's pins would be on the starter's hut, where we would be met by the starter. Neither were true, so we set off hoping to find the first pin easy enough to see to gauge which position they were in.

The first hole was actually very nice, a downhill par 4 which had a pond protecting the green. As we reached the pond, we noticed what can only be described as a stream of water pouring over the pathway onto the fairway / pond - resulting in a truly sodden area just before the pond (where 2 of the 4 of us had decided to lay up to). The green was in nice condition, and not wet as it was raised up from the pond area. I three putted but felt a 6 on the 1st hole with no course knowledge was good enough.

Unfortunately, as the round went on, holes become slowly more soggy. By the time we were getting to the 7th & 8th,  the ground underfoot was really bad. Then on the 9th the rain came down hard, and that made things worse.

By this time, we had also realised that the pin position sheet was useless, as the pins were in different positions on different holes!

After the 12th, one of our guys pulled out due to a re-occuring leg injury. We had been keeping good pace, with no trouble from the guys behind us as we were at least half a hole ahead, so the final 6 holes seemed to fly by.

If I'm being honest, I can't recall many stand out holes. A lot of the course felt a bit squashed, with some strange hole arrangements (walking back up fairways to get to the next hole etc) but the real killer was the water on the course, not in the hazards. We'd had some rain over the last week or so, but nothing of huge significance to _waterlog_ a course. Many fairways had standing water, and by the back 9 the greens were holding the water - my PP's perfect PW onto the 18th par 5 plugged 2/3rds of the ball in the green, which we were not expecting as the green looked to be slightly uphill from the fairway!

Of the 4 of us, one enjoyed the course, and other 3 felt it played more like a local muni than a members club. The fact it was free certainly made it enjoyable, but if I'd have been charged Â£35 for the round, I'd have felt a little hard done by.

I'd like to play it again in the summer, when the course had been dry for a few weeks, but in the winter months I can imagine the course closes, as the relatively small amount of rain we'd had over the past week had made it very wet already! A course it reminded me of was Ruislip Golf club, in Middlesex, where I used to play when I was younger. The fairways were well kept (where not soaking) as were the greens, but some of the other parts of the course (rough, walkways etc) were shabby and not well-kept. Piles of weeks-old grass cuttings on the side of fairways, pot-holes in paths that send electric buggies off in different directions, all that sort of thing.

It could be that the course is going through a regeneration, and the first thing they've done is the clubhouse. It's a shame they didn't do the course first if that is the case, because with a bit of TLC the course could be excellent!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2014)

It's just Windlesham and not "The" Windlesham. That niggle aside a decent and honest review. It has always had a reputation of being a bad draining course, built on heavy clay and has always been a bog in winter. To be fair though given the amount of rain that fell Friday night, Saturday and first thing Sunday, there would have been little chance for it to drain away. Windlesham has been doing extensive drainage work on the course for a number of years now and it is supposedly getting better, especially for winter golf.

I know one of the pros there and so will be playing it at some point in the near future and I'll come back and compare my experience. I was looking at changing courses a few years ago and it was only the drainage issues that put me off. I think you were unlucky with the timing of your round and the rainfall before it though which may have shown the course in a bad light but no excuses for potholed paths and cuttings being left. It's these small touches that many other clubs seem to do so well that makes such a big difference.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's just Windlesham and not "The" Windlesham. That niggle aside a decent and honest review. It has always had a reputation of being a bad draining course, built on heavy clay and has always been a bog in winter. To be fair though given the amount of rain that fell Friday night, Saturday and first thing Sunday, there would have been little chance for it to drain away. Windlesham has been doing extensive drainage work on the course for a number of years now and it is supposedly getting better, especially for winter golf.

I know one of the pros there and so will be playing it at some point in the near future and I'll come back and compare my experience. I was looking at changing courses a few years ago and it was only the drainage issues that put me off. I think you were unlucky with the timing of your round and the rainfall before it though which may have shown the course in a bad light but no excuses for potholed paths and cuttings being left. It's these small touches that many other clubs seem to do so well that makes such a big difference.
		
Click to expand...

Coincides with my view.

Used to play it relatively often on the way home from work. Pleasant course with some challenging holes - 17th is a favourite and the 9th is a 'challenge' - but poor drainage has always been a problem in the low parts. 

A bit of a breeze can turn it into a monster! They also have a very simple and sensible approach to Fog - that I have experienced a couple of times. If you can see the Marker post (for line) on the 1st, then it's Ok to go, otherwise it's not!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is this the course that used to have an ex page 3 model as the secretary when it first opened?


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2014)

Echo above.

Played it twice, I can't remember much about the hole layout but do remember it being wet. Also, it had the RUDEST starter I've ever come across.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Is this the course that used to have an ex page 3 model as the secretary when it first opened?
		
Click to expand...

 Think you might have dreamt that one Gordon.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 30, 2014)

I played it once about 15 years ago when looking for a club to join and was pretty unimpressed and can't really remember any holes. I did, however, see a spread in one of the golf freebie mags at he club that highlighted a considerable investment on the course and clubhouse so hopefully it is on the up - drainage aside!


----------



## dufferman (May 1, 2014)

I could have _sworn_ the ad on Facebook said 'The Windlesham'!!

Seems like my review is pretty average, which is good and bad. Good that our experience wasn't a one-off, but bad it seems that it is that wet all the time! Granted the amount of rain we had over the weekend was above average for the time of year, but I'd still say most other courses would have coped better!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2014)

Beware of golf club that have the word 'The' as a prefix in their name.  Suggests that their are others in the immediate area but that this is THE one and they think they are a wee bit special (total generalisation of course) 

Mind you my place is often referred to as The Sands - but that's because we are in a hamlet called The Sands.


----------



## vkurup (May 9, 2014)

It was on my playlist... but now has gone further down in the rankings, thanks to your review. 

Duffs (or anyone in the area)... If you get any get any such free/cheap invites in the area.. dont forget to drop me a line.  I will buy the beer.


----------



## Foxholer (May 9, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Beware of golf club that have the word 'The' as a prefix in their name.  Suggests that their are others in the immediate area but that this is THE one and they think they are a wee bit special (total generalisation of course) 

Mind you my place is often referred to as The Sands - but that's because we are in a hamlet called The Sands.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is a randomly inaccurate generalisation!

The Berkshire IS very special
The Buckinghamshire IS special - Buckinghamshire is ok but not special.
The Shire London IS special - in a very casual style.
The Oxfordshire IS a bit special
The Wisley IS very special.
The Players IS a bit special

There are probably loads others along these lines and it's nothing to do with being 'The' special one, or even to distinguish it from a similarly named club, as only 1 of thos 6 has a 'clash'!


----------



## richart (May 9, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Beware of golf club that have the word 'The' as a prefix in their name.  Suggests that their are others in the immediate area but that this is THE one and they think they are a wee bit special (total generalisation of course) 

Mind you my place is often referred to as The Sands - but that's because we are in a hamlet called The Sands.
		
Click to expand...

 The club is actually called Windlesham Golf Club, not The Windlesham ... . Surprised Foxie didn't pick up on that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2014)

richart said:



			The club is actually called Windlesham Golf Club, not The Windlesham ... . Surprised Foxie didn't pick up on that.

Click to expand...

Which is a good thing.  Missed an opportunity to play it last Saturday as I wasn't paying enough attention to my mobile phone (it was on silent when I got the calls with offer of a free spot in a fourball) Next time though.

Still not a great fan of club names called THE anything - just sounds a little bit pretentious to me - just let the golf course do the talking I say


----------



## richart (May 9, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which is a good thing.  Missed an opportunity to play it last Saturday as I wasn't paying enough attention to my mobile phone (it was on silent when I got the calls with offer of a free spot in a fourball) Next time though.

Still not a great fan of club names called THE anything - just sounds a little bit pretentious to me - just let the golf course do the talking I say 

Click to expand...

 If the Club is named after the County, doesn't it have to be called THE to be recognised ? The Berkshire instantly recognised, Berkshire golf club could be anywhere in the county.

Any way I am playing the best course in The Sands on the 2nd June in a charity day, if you fancy buying me a drink.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2014)

richart said:



			If the Club is named after the County, doesn't it have to be called THE to be recognised ? The Berkshire instantly recognised, Berkshire golf club could be anywhere in the county.

Any way I am playing the best course in The Sands on the 2nd June in a charity day, if you fancy buying me a drink.

Click to expand...

Might see you end of day then if you are still around - in The Sands Bar


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 10, 2014)

I've never played there despite living less than a mile away but I'm not surprised to hear it has drainage problems from what I have seen driving past it.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 10, 2014)

We played there on Tuesday in the afternoon and it was OK. Really nice club house and the view from the upstairs balcony was lovely.

Course was alright, some nice little par 3's over/round water and a mix of short and long 4's. Wouldn't be rushing back, and you could play at least 75% of the course without a driver, but not the worst course in the world by a long way.

It wasn't billed to me as somewhere particularly special so I had no expectations of it being brilliant which is perhaps why I'm not as negative towards it as some. 

In terms of drainage, we played it after pretty much a week of solid sunshine and so it wasn't an issue at all. Maybe a touch damp in places, but none of which affected the days play.

6/10 ish?


----------



## woody69 (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone got a more recent review of this course? Are the drainage issues still present, or are they continuing to be addressed?

Also, has anyone got any idea on membership fees? Can't see amounts on their website


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 28, 2016)

woody69 said:



			Has anyone got a more recent review of this course? Are the drainage issues still present, or are they continuing to be addressed?

Also, has anyone got any idea on membership fees? Can't see amounts on their website
		
Click to expand...

Memberships are steep at least in the intermediate age range compared to others locally, can't remember how much exactly but I would expect it to be similarly more expensive at full rate. It's also not a very good course, with the 9th being an utter turd of a golf hole. Quoting their course guide here: *"Itâ€™s all on the drive â€“ â€œshould I or shouldnâ€™t I?â€ with the carry over the water at 210 yards against the prevailing wind through a tight-ish gap, you will need to concentrate and be sure of your drive." *the other option is to lay up on a par 5 with a 6-7 iron from the tee
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The clubhouse and food is lovely and once upon a time they had this great pro shop that was full to the rafters with tour bags rammed full of gear, now its just a check in desk and two sets of irons essentially.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you are looking for somewhere in that immediate area to join look at Royal Ascot, similar style of course but better, a lot drier and most likely significantly cheaper.


I still had the email from my mates enquiry but it only has the intermediate prices. They are as follows: 22 years - 870 then go up more or less 100 quid each year until 30 years old when its 1775 which hopefully can give you an idea.[/FONT]


----------

